# Yellow Fog Lights



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Those films look nice. Watch out for fading, though. 

HID's in the headlight or foglight are a bad idea. Too much uncontrolled light, and the foglights are designed to handle 1000 lumens maximum, not the 2500+ lumens of a HID. It's going to give the impression of better vision while not doing anything for downrange vision. And, they're illegal.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Those films look nice. Watch out for fading, though.
> 
> HID's in the headlight or foglight are a bad idea. Too much uncontrolled light, and the foglights are designed to handle 1000 lumens maximum, not the 2500+ lumens of a HID. It's going to give the impression of better vision while not doing anything for downrange vision. And, they're illegal.


Yeah im sure they will fade, i have tons of extra film though so that shouldn't be a problem. And wow i did not know that HID's were illegal? This is the first time i've heard that. I guess i won't get those then hahaha, thanks though.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

The cruzes look good with yellow tint i had them on for a while then it got boring because thetr just soooo yellow

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I was and still considering yellow bulbs, probably the PIAAs


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

magicman said:


> Yeah im sure they will fade, i have tons of extra film though so that shouldn't be a problem. And wow i did not know that HID's were illegal? This is the first time i've heard that. I guess i won't get those then hahaha, thanks though.


They're illegal for putting in place of a halogen bulb, such as a Cruze foglight. They're perfectly legal when a company designs a headlight to use a HID bulb, such as a projector on a S2000 or VW Golf, or a very few aftermarket headlights.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

How much does the tinting reduce the effectiveness in the fog I wonder???


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I remember way back when I was living in Europe that yellow fogs were common. The idea is that the color helps to cut through the fog providing better vision. Have to keep in mind that the tint of the yellow is important here. Seems to be towards a less dark yellow.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

are there any benefits to doing this beside changing the colour?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

"There's a lot of debate about this, but the research says that yellow lights are no better than white lights at penetrating fog. It was thought that yellow light has a longer wavelength and is therefore less likely to be reflected by the fog particles. Turns out, this is not the case. 
Apparently, the fog particles themselves are so big that they reflect all colors of light. Basically, all light bounces off of them, so using yellow light instead of white light gives you no advantage. Plus, in order to get yellow light, what fog-light manufacturers do is put a yellow lens over a white light. That cuts your light output by 20 percent to 30 percent, which is counterproductive." The same would hold true for yellow film.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Use the fogs responsibly, such as in, oh, fog/snow/heavy rain, and yellow or white doesn't matter too much.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

like your all black look nice


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

did u take the fogs off to put the film on ?


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> did u take the fogs off to put the film on ?


No i didnt, i guess you could but its not necessary


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

If for no other reason than "tradition," this is how I identify the 'difference' between *FOG* lamps and *ROAD* lamps:

• *FOG *lamps = *YELLOW* (a _single_ frequency in the 'light' spectrum, ~ 580(*yellow*) micometer wavelength)

• *ROAD* lamps = *WHITE* (_all_ frequencies within the 'light' spectrum, ~ 450(*violet*)-thru-640(*red*) micometer wavelengths)


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

:goodjob:







I'm partial to yellow fogs myself. :th_coolio:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Funny to see this thread. Just installed yellow bulbs in my fogs today. I ordered them off of eBay for like $11. I thought id give em a try. Shipping was fast and free too.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How do you guys like them? I like the yellow films on our Honda's fogs. Then again, those are H11 fogs instead of the junky H8 fogs we are stuck with.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I love them! They work well and the color looks really nice. Always wanted yellow fogs, and I don't regret making it happen.


----------



## CruzeRS12 (Sep 26, 2012)

**** car looks sexy!


----------



## Edenwolf (Dec 10, 2014)

Love the yello foglights, i was going to get yellow bulbs but this looks way better, iIlike that the foglights look yellow even when off.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I remember way back when I was living in Europe that yellow fogs were common. The idea is that the color helps to cut through the fog providing better vision. Have to keep in mind that the tint of the yellow is important here. Seems to be towards a less dark yellow.


_*Back in the day when I was returning from Paris *_to my home in a neighbouring country I vividly remember driving along an autoroute one night and noticing that every French-registered vehicle had yellow-tinted, non-sealed beam headlamps. When I inquired about it I was told they cast a light that significantly reduced glare while still projecting light sufficient for safe nighttime driving. Actually very pretty, too, but that uniquely definitive French innovation disappeared somewhere along the road to the creation of the EU (European Union). IIRC, the Germans insisited, "White makes right", or some such quatsch. The wavelength of the yellow light was regulated by law and critical to their effective performance.






​


----------



## 11LTZ (Jun 26, 2014)

What's the best way to apply the film? I had ordered a set but mucked them up putting them on.


----------

